
GraphQL Authentication - robjampar
https://medium.com/@robjampar/authentication-with-graphql-f206823380e0
======
robjampar
Authentication with GraphQL can be done in loads of different ways. I've
created an example of one way that I like.

If anyone is interested, I have used my own GraphQL Server library for Python.
This meant the entire implementation is less than 500 lines. You can check it
out here:

[https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja/objectql](https://gitlab.com/kiwi-
ninja/objectql)

I also have made a few other GraphQL examples which you can check out here:

[https://gitlab.com/kiwi-ninja/example-projects](https://gitlab.com/kiwi-
ninja/example-projects)

